# Siemens مقاسم



## alviros (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخوتي الكرام ارجو من لديه خبرة في مقاسم سيمنز ان يفيدنا بها باي شئ كان (ملفات تعليمية، برامج، شروحات)
وارجو تبين الفرق بين شركة سيمنز للاتصالات وشركة نوكيا سيمنز وايها افضل من ناحية العمل

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alviros (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد*

شو يا جماعة ما في حدا يرد


----------



## ahmed60888 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يكون في العون
بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------

